# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Roli i islamit në integrimin e shqipërisë etnike dhe të kombit shqiptar

## Acid_Burn

ROLI I ISLAMIT NE INTEGRIMIN E SHQIPERISE ETNIKE DHE TE KOMBIT SHQIPTAR

www.thenickname.cjb.net

Dr. Muhamet Pirraku
All-llahu le të mos ma bekojë asnjë ditë në të cilën nuk mësoj diçka të re! (Muhammedi a. s.) 
Përvoja historike e pjesës më të madhe të popujve dëshmon se njësia e fesë ishte ndër faktorët e rëndësishëm në procesin e integrimit të perandorive mesjetare, kurse roli i feve në integrimin e njësive etnokulturore e gjeopolitike kombëtare do të shfaqet në fillet e kohës së re, në periudhën e rilindjes, me një rëndësi të shtuar gjatë Humanizmit, Iluminizmit dhe Rilindjes Kombëtare.1
Në trojet albanofone dhe brenda popullsive albanofone mesjetare këtë rol integrues fillimisht e synoi feja katolike e Principatës së Arbënit dhe pikërisht nga mesi i shekullit XII deri në mesin e shekullit XV, kur u thye rezistenca shqiptare e periudhës së Skëndërbeut.2 
Faktet historiografike tregojnë se atë që nuk e arriti katolicizmi shqiptar me luftë e me përkrahjen ndërkombëtare mesjetare, do ta arrijë feja islame pa luftë dhe në mënyrë paqësore brenda vetvetës, midis viteve '70 të shekullit XV dhe viteve '70 të shekullit XVHI, në periudhën e Kombësisë Shqiptare si meskategori shoqërore e historike midis bashkësisë shoqërore Popull Shqiptar dhe kategorisë historike Komb Shqiptar.3 
Hulumtimi i shkaqeve të kalimit masiv të shqiptarëve në islam dhe i rolit të islamit në integrimin e njësisë etnokulturore e gjeopolitike të Shqipërisë e të kombit shqiptar ishte objekt interesash kërkimore i shumë studiuesve, por hulumtimit shkencor ne mënyrë institucionale po i qaset, për herë të parë, simpoziumi Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët.4 
Të dhënat nga hulumtimet interdisiplinore albanistike tregojnë se roli i islamit në procesin e integrimit të njësisë etnokulturore e gjeopolitike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar ishte i natyrës komplekse politike, sociologjike, etnokulturore, filozofike, fetare, gjuhësore, letrare, arsimore, artistike, juridike, eq.. Për këtë kompleksitet flet dhe programi i këtij simpoziumi.5
Roli i fesë dhe i kulturës islame në procesin e integrimit të njësisë etnokulturore e politike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar do të kuptohet më mirë vetëm pasi të kemi një pasqyrë sa më të qartë të realitetit shoqëror, politik, administrative fetar, arsimor e kulturor në trevat albanofone në periudhën e dezintegrimit administrativ shtetëror, politik, ekonomik e fetar të pèrandorive, pjesë të të cilave ishin trevat e vëçanta të truallit albanofon.6 Për të sqaruar këtë çështje, paraprakisht është e nevojshme t'e' kuptohet drejt e pa paragjykime fakti se ku e shpiente trevën albanofone ndarja mesjetare në shumë njësi administrative sistemesh të veçanta: greke, sllave e latine, italiano-frënge sikurse edhe copëtimi feudal i brëndëshëm, në kushtet e veprimit të tri kishave antagoniste antishqiptare; greke bizantine, serbe svetisaviane dhe katolike latino evropiane e përçarë.7 Të ndriçohet drejt rëndësia që ka shteti unik, njësia administrative osmane mbi trevat albanofone për lidhjen e copave territoriale me tradita fetare, arsimore, kulturore e shtetërore të ndryshme dhe antagoniste e séparatiste e njërës pjesë ndaj pjesës qetër.8 Në dritën e shkencës të shihet edhe roli i islamit si faktor integrues i njësisë etnokulturore dhe gjeopolitike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar deri në fillim të Rilindjes.9 
Historiografia e huaj, e përfillur edhe nga pjesa më e madhe e historiografisë shqiptare, kalimin e shqiptarëve në Islam e shikoi ngushtësisht: si aspiratë të bujari7 së shqiptare për pushtet për t'i ruajtur privilegjet e arritura në periudhën paraosmane, kurse kalimin e masave, si nevojë për t'i ikur dhunës ekonomike të turqve barbarë, si dhunë aziatike barbare, si turqizim e akulturëzim të shqiptarëve.10 Do të përmendet në mënyrë retorike edhe mungesa e priftërinjve shqiptarë të fesë katolike dhe apostrofohet morali fetar diskutabil i masës shqiptare, sot myslimane, ndaj fesë. Për soj shqiptari, për këtë historiografi, është shqiptari i fesë katolike!?11
Nuk thuhet e vërteta se Islami fillimisht dhe masivisht i pushtoi viset ku nuk arriti të shtrihej administrimi insfltucional i kishës katolike, e cila synonte të bëhej fe gjithëshqiptare, që do të thotë: Islami i pushtoi trevat albanofone, në të cilat administronte, apo synonte të administronte skizma serbe ortodokse svetisaviane, ose shkinia, siç e quante populli shqiptar.12 
Hulumtimi interdisiplinor në fushë të Islamit ndër shqiptarët tregon se në kalimin masiv të shqiptarëve në Islam rolin kryesor e patën motivet e natyrës politike shqiptare kombëtare në mundësi.13 Realisht, lufta e gjatë e lëvizjeve heretike të krishtera e islame në Ballkan e në trojet albanofone, se paku nga mesi i shekullit X, ngërthen në vete fillet e lëvizjes, thënë kushtimisht, për integrimin e njësisë albanofone dhe të kombësisë së arbërit për distancim nga gjiri i shoqërisë bizantine e bullgare.14 Më vonë, lufta antagoniste e tri kishave që administruan tokat albanofone: greke, serbe e katolike latine në shekujt XII-XIV, për dominim, thënë kushtimisht, në trevat shqiptare, irritoi dhe e largoi popullsinë shqiptare ndaj krishtërimit në përgjithësi dhe ndaj skizmës ortodokse svetisaviane, më agresilve, në veçanti.15 
Këto kisha të huaja dhe veçanërisht kishat skizmatike ortodokse, qysh në fillim të pushtetit osman ne Ballkan fituan koncesione të mëdha nga Sulltani, liri të plotë për thellimin e procesit të nivelimit etrùk të tokave shqiptare në serbe e greke, të filluar në periudhën bi'zantine.16 Duhet të vihet në dukje fakti, se sipas botëkuptimeve mesjetare osmane dhe evropiane, e kujt ishte kisha, e tij ishte dhe kombësia e besimtarëve që e ndiqnin atë kishë, atë fe.17 
Së këndejmi, fillimet e kalimit të shqiptarëve në Islam nuk mund të argümentohen si dhunë e drejtëpërdrejtë e turqve mbi shqiptarët katolikë, por si dhunë e tërthortë turko-osmane me anë të ortodoksisë serbe e greke dhe vetëm si hap i parë më i fuqishëm i vetë shqiptarëve për t'u distancuar nga kisha serbe e greke, e bashkë me këtë edhe nga kombësia serbe e greke, dhunë shpirtërore e gjenocid, por edhe nga kishat e kombësitë kishtare të tjera evropiane, asokohe më pak agresive.18
Fillimet e Islamit institucional osman në trevat albanofone i hetojmë në periudhën e vasalitetit turk mbi principatat shqiptare, në vitet '80 të shekullit XIV, por në mënyrë triumfale nisën në fillim të viteve '90, kur u themeluan institucionet e para islame në qëndrën administrative dhe kulturore të Dardanisë antike, në Shkup.19 
Gjatë shekullit XV në qëndrat kryesore të Dardanisë dhe të ish-provincës romako-bizantine Maqedoni, në të cilat jeton popullsia etnike shqiptare muslimane në vazhdimësi historike dhe dominante20, u hapën mejtepe, medrese e biblioteka dhe u ngritën teqe, xhami, zavi e shumë objekte shoqërore të prejardhjes lindore islame. Në shekullin XVI Islami u bë fe zotëruese në të gjitha viset shqiptare islame historike.21 
Për t'i kuptuar më mirë sukseset e Islamit në trojet albanofone, duhet të nisemi nga fakti se sistemi shoqëror osman fillimisht ishte progresiv, më civilizues dhe më human se sistemet feudale të korruptuara të vjetra bizantine, serbe e latino-anzhuine, të cilat populli shqiptar i barti mbi kurriz shekuj të tërë.22 Të kihet parasysh edhe fakti se Islami i periudhës së depërtimit në trevat albanofone ishte fe dhe kidturë me një zhvillim të plotë, ishte më progresiv, më liberal, më i ri, më humanist se sa krishtërimi në përgjithësi, e katolicizmi në veçanti, që, atëbotë, kishte rënë në një krizë shoqërore, në një dekadencë e imoralitet që pasqyrohet mirë në veprat letrare të Dantes e të bashkëkohësve të tij, në veprat si ai, ne ve-pr shkencore të Galileut e të mendimtarëve si ai në veprat filozofike e fetare të ideologëve të reformacionit në kishën e Perëndimit dhe në veprat filozofike e historiografike të materialistëve frënge. Zaten ajo dekadencë në kishën katolike nxiti lindjen dhe zhvillimin e reformacionit, e me këtë edhe fillimet e integrimit të kombësive evropiane.23 
Realisht, populli shqiptar mbijetoi në sajë të kthesave të mëdha kulturore e politike historike.24 Kur shumë sisteme pushtuese me shumë sovranë armiqësorë, të huaj e të vendit u zëvëndësuan nga një pushtues e nga një sovran, nga sulltani osman-turk, shqiptarët në viset më të rrezikuara nga proceset integruese sllave, greke e latine - italiane e kroate, me Islamin synuan arritjen e unitetit dhe të bashkimit fetar islam si korrnizë ideologjike për integrimin e njësisë etnokulturore e politike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar fillimisht nën çatinë perandorake osmano-turke.25 
Se Islami në hapin e parë ishte forme e hapët e distancimit dhe e bojkotimit shqiptar nga kisha ortodokse svetisaviane dhe nga kishat e qera me intenca antishqiptare, dëshmon edhe fakti se të gjitha periudhat dhe valët e kalimit masiv të shqiptarëve në Islam vinin si pasojë e lëshimeve të mëdha të Sulltanit e të pushtetit qendror ndaj kishave.26 Madje, edhe fazat e shuarjes a të heshqes administrative të kishës ortodokse svetisaviane dhe katolike në periudhën e kombësisë shqiptare (shekulli XV-XVIII), shënojnë jo dhunën turke aziatike islamike kundër këtyre kishave, siç thuhet në historiografi 27, por mbeqen e këtyre kishave pa besimtarë shqiptarë, që ishin masë absolute, bojkotim shqiptar masiv i krishtërimit dhe kalim në Islam.28 
Për dukurinë e apostrofuar qartë flet fati i krishtërimit të luhatur e laraman në viset e principatave shqiptare: Balshajve, Cërnojeviçëve, Dukagjinëve, Jonimëve, Gropajve, Zgurajve, Kastriotëve, Topiajve e pjesërisht ato të Zenebishtëve, Muzakëve, Aranitëve e të qerëve më në jug.29 Në arealin e principatave veriore e lindore të trojeve shqiptare dhe pikërisht në veri dhe në lindje të trevës albanofone historike, Islami do të shtrihet kryesisht vetëm deri aty ku gjuha shqipe ishte e ruajtur pa një trazim të madh, por edhe në disa enklava ilirovllaho-shqiptare, ku kishte humbur gjuha shqipe, por ishte ruajtur kompaktësia etnike josllave: ndër pomakët, tobreshët, goranët dhe boshnjakët.30 
Hulumtuesit të Islamit ndër shqiptarët i bie në sy fenomeni i pandriçuar deri në fund, paraqitja e emrit të ri, unik, për gjuhën, për popullin dhe për vendin: shqip, shqiptar dhe Shqipëri, si bashkatdhetarë besnikë të Islamit në tokat shqiptare.31 Emrin e gjuhës e zuri Buzuku (1555)32 të popullit Zmajeviçi (1703)33 dhe të vendit Thunnmani (1774)34, por kjo nuk është dëshmi se këta emra u shfaqën bash në ato vite kritike. Ata ishin në popull së paku nga koha kur ishin edhe emrat për gjuhën, popullin e vendin e Arbërisë, të Epirit e të Maqedonisë shqiptare mesjetare.35
Të dhënat më të verifikuara flasin se vallja e emrit të ri për gjuhën, për popullin dhe për vendin u nis nga viset e Dardanisë - Peonisë antike, të parat të përfshira nga Islami, dhe pikërisht nga treva albanofone midis Nishit - Limit - Sharrit - Matit - Dibrës - Strugës - Shtipit e Kumanovës, me epiqendër në viset e Shkupit, që në shkencë konsiderohen për djep të gjuhës shqipe, fazë moderne e ilirishtes dhe të popullit shqiptar historik pasilirian.36 
Emri i ri për popullin, emri kombëtar, duhej të ishte emër i një popullsie dardane ilire i periudhës parakrishtere dhe pikërisht emri i popullsisë midis Qafës së Prushit e poshtë nën qytetitn Shkup, të cilët Plini i shënoi si skirtarë, kurse Ptolomeu në trajtën skyrtonë. Emri i ri muind të ishte edhe shumësi i emrit të banorëve të Shkupit: shkyptar, shkuptar, shqiptar - lidhje më e thellë me emrin e shpesit totem ose Orë dardano - ilire; shqype, shqipe.37 Në momentin kur Islami u bë fe e shumicës, fe e vendit të shqipeve, siç do të thoshim me gojën e shumë udhëpërshkruesve të huaj, dhe pikërisht aty deri në mesin XVII, emri i ri, integrues i vendit, emri Shqipëri, do t'i vërë në heshqe në mënyrë paqësore toponimet antike e mesjetare për pjesë të veçanta të trojeve albanofone: Dardani, Maqedoni, Arbëri, Epir, eq.. Njësia etnokulturore e gjeopolitike Shqipëri (Arnautluk, Albania), më së voni, deri në mesin e shekullit XVII përfshinte rreth 110 mijë km2 sipërfaqe të Rumelisë Osmane të banuar me shqiptarë ose me shumicën absolute shqiptarë - albanofonë islamë, ortodoksë dhe katolikë. Së këtejmi mund të theksohet se emri i ri kombëtar për popullin e vendin ishte produkt i kulturës së re shqiptare të integruar në dritën e kulturës së re shqiptare të proviniencës islame.38
Kjo kulturë shqiptare nuk u shpif, nuk u planifiktia dhe nuk u ndikua nga jashtë, nga ndonjë propagandë proshqiptare, dhe për zhvillimin e saj ka meritë vetëm mendja e gjeniut shqiptar. Në gjirin e shoqërisë osmane kjo kulturë shqiptare ishte disidente, kaçake e kombësisë shqiptare. Me rëndësi është të potencohet edhe fakti se procesi i thellimit të kalimit në Islam, kultivimi dhe ruajtja e Islamit si fe e pjesës absolute të popullsisë, pati karakter mbrojtës gjithëshqiptar, kurse nga fundi i shekullit XVIII për Shqipëri etnike do të konsiderohen vetëm trevat të cilat do të rrethohen nga brezi islam shqiptar. Ky brez, në të gjitha kohët, do të paraqitet si digë e si mur mbrojtës i tërësisë së Shqipërisë etnike nga fqinjët ekspansionistë të pangopshëm.39
Të vihet në pah edhe fakti se kultura shqiptare me prejardhje islame, duke i hapur udhë emrit të ri kombëtar për gjuhën, popullin e vendin, ndikoi edhe në integrimin e brëndëshëm, në heqjen e emrave etnikë antikë të popullsisë albanofone, si arbëresh, maqedon, dardan, epirot, që synonin të bëheshin emra kombësish albanofone të veçanta, mandej në zbuqen dhe heqjen e dallimeve etnokulturore dhe të aspiratave të disa fiseve mesjetare për t'u veçuar si kombësi albanofone me fe skizmatike svetisaviane, bizantine, greke ortodokse dhe katolike, si kuçe, kelmende, palabardhe, labe, çame, suljote, etj..40 Fiset dhe viset që do të mbesin plotësisht jashtë masës islame, jashtë brezit islam shenjues të njësisë etnokulturore e gjeopolitike të Shqipërisë së periudhës osmane, pararilindëse, në veri, lindje e jug, nën mbizotërimin e vazhdueshëm të kishave të huaja, do të asimilohen në dalmatë (kroatë), malazezë, serbë, bullgarë e grekë. Këtu zuri fill ngushtimi i trevës gjuhësore e etnike shqiptare historike.41
Përhapja e kulturës shqiptare me prejardhje islame do të ndikojë si filtër për kulturën shqiptare të përdhosur. Kjo mund të dëshmohet edhe vetëm me një hulumtim sondues interdisiplinor në historinë e fshatrave në arealin etnik albanofon, të cilat gjatë mesjetës bizantine e sllave ishin prona të kishave e të manastireve ortodokse, në fshatrat e cilësuara katunde vllehe, ish-feude të bujarisë mesjetare serbe. Do të shihet se bash këto fshatra ndër të parat në rrethinën e tyre kaluan masivisht në Islam dhe se Islami u shërbeu si filtër për ndarjen e premisave e të relikteve fetare, kulturore, gjuhësore e toponimike sllave, greke e latine, filtër për rikthimin në gjirin e k-ombësisë shqiptare.42
Realisht, feia islame, me vetitë e saj toleruese, kulturës shqiptare nuk ia mbylli prespektivën e zhvillimit evropian, por i la mundësi të mëdha për t'u zhvilluar mbi shtratin e traditës etnike, për t'i kultivuar më tutje vlerat e seleksionuara të kulturës shqiptare e materiale ilire, të ruajtura në mënyrë disidente e kaçake gjatë periudhës së krishtërimit universel. Të dhënat nga hulumtimi etnografik i terrenit tregojnë se traditat dhe kultura shqiptare parakrishtere më mirë janë ruajtur në viset të cilat, në periudhën paraislame, ishin të përfshira nga herezitë antikrishterë, më pak se viset ku u ruajt katolicizmi i patrazuar sesa në enklavat katolike laramane dhe shumë më pak u ruajt në viset ku ortodoksia nuk u trazua nga herezitë mesjetare, nga katolicizmi dhe islami.43
Të themi edhe një fakt: Islami në integrimin e njësisë etnokulturore dhe politike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar ndikoi si kulturë me tiparet e veta egaliatre, liberale e humane. Ai nuk ishte dogmë thjeshtë fetare, por ishte sistem vlerash totalitare publike, mësim i hapur, që nuk e njeh Shpirtin e Shenjtë dhe paprekshmërinë e individu; kulturë konkretë gjithëpërfshirëse morale, këshillëdhënëse, udhërrëfyese, fetare, qortuese, kritike, moralizuese, juridike, shoqërore, kodifikuese, shkencore, filozofike, mjekuese e mbi të gjitha arsimuese. Islami nuk ishte fe turke dhe as fe e pushtuesit, por ishte sa fe e turqve, aq edhe e shqiptarëve dhe e të qerëve dhe turqit në ummànë (bashkësinë) muslimane osmane paraqitnin vetëm pakicën sunduese, pa ndonjë rëndësi të madhe për jetën e përgjithshme dhe prespektivën e perandorisë. Shqiptarët, realisht, që nga fillimet e kalimit në islam, nga pjesa e parë e shekullit XV e ndanë pushtetin perandorak me turqit në të gjitha nivelet politike, ushtarake, qeveritare, diplomatike, kulturore, arsimore, fetare e të tjera, përpos postit të sulltanit.44
Populli shqiptar i dha Perandorisë Osmane në periudhën e lulëzimit të saj, pjesa e dytë e shekullit XV pjesa e parë e shekullit XVII, po edhe më vonë, qeveritarë, komandantë ushtarakë, dijetarë, letrarë, filozofë, diplomate, historianë, arkitektë, mjekë specialistë, mjeshtër profesionesh të ndryshme, të njohur në historinë dhe në kulturën botërore. Këto personalitete shqiptare kurrë nuk hoqën dorë nga kombësia e tyre shqiptare, vepruan edhe si pararojë e kombit të tyre dhe e atdheut të tyre. Veprimtaria e tyre filozofike, letrare, artistike, historiografike, arkitektonike, ushtarake dhe iluministe, shkruar në gjuhën e Kur'anit, - arabisht; në gjuhën e poezisë margaritare të Lindjes - persisht dhe në gjuhën zyrtare shtetërore universale për perandorine - osmanisht, me vlera të mëdha të përgjithshme do t'i hapë rrugë edhe zhvillimit të mendimit filozofik, artistik, fetar, politik e arsimues në gjuhën shqipe, me një ndikim vazhdues në integrimin e njësisë etnokulturore e politike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar. Vlerat madhore të trashëgimnisë shqiptare në gjuhën e Lindjes, të shkruara në periudhën osmane në Shqipëri (1389-1912), i takojnë mendimit shqiptar, kulturës shqipe, po aq sa edhe në gjuhën greke, latine e italiane dhe duhet të studiohen, të shqipërohen dhe t'ia kthejnë kulturës sonë kombëtare.45
Nuk është e tepërt të konstatohet se edhe zhvillimi i letërsisë shqipe të prejardhjes së krishterë katolike të shekujve XVI-XVII është rrjedhim i tërthortë i rritës së Islamit ndër shqiptarët dhe i rrezikshëm tek ortodoksët serbë për katolicizmin ndër shqiptarët edhe më gjërë. Kjo letërsi shqiptare u vu në rrugë me ndihmën morale, politike e materiale të kishës së perëndimit dhe Papës, si reaksion dhe masë kundër thellimit të Islamit dhe të skizmimit ortodoks të shqiptarëve.46
Mirëpo, derisa kjo letërsi, me vlera të larta si burim i gjuhës së shkruar shqipe, e përkufizuar kryesisht në përkthimin e ungjijve dhe të doracakëve fetarë, e në poezi moralizuese, do të shterret pa bërë ndonjë ndikim të shënueshëm në integrimin e njësisë etnokulturore dhe gjeopolitike të Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar (sepse Evropa katolike dhe Papati për afro dy shekuj nuk do ta ndihmojnë gjithanshmërisht çështjen katolike të Shqipërisë), letërsia shqipe me alfabet arab, burimet e ruajtura të së cilës vijnë nga pjesa e dytë e shekullit XVII, sa vinte dhe zhvillohej, sa që në vitet '20 të she'kullit XVIII, kur zuri fillin iluminizmi evropian, u bë faktor kryesor në integritetin e mendimit letrar, politik dhe kulturor iluminist e rilindës të Shqipërisë.47
Letërsia shqipe me alfabet arab, e njohur si letërsi e bejtexhinjve, alhamiada shqiptare e shkruar mbi një sintaksë shqipe të mirëfilltë, ishte e përhapur në të gjitha viset shqiptare. Ajo nuk ka qënë me ndikim të kufizuar, siç thuhet në shumë histori të letërsisë, por ishte pronë e jetës shpirtërore e masave shqiptare.48 Përshkruhej, përhapej dhe mësohej përmendësh, si luqe e si këngë. Fakti se ishte e mbytur në orientalizma dhe veçanërisht moralizuese, nuk do të thotë se ishte e pakuptueshme për lexuesit dhe absorbuesit, sepse ato fjalë orientale ishin nocione filozofike e fetare të kuptueshme për kohën, aq sa janë evropianizmat në shkrimet tona në gjuhën shqipe, për kohën tonë.49 Ajo që e shpuri përpara dhe e mbajti në jetë deri sot, është fryma e saj universale dhe shoqërore e arsimuese shqiptare, sociale e revolucionare tej mase për kohën kur qe krijuar, lirike anakronike, kritike kastiane, arsimuese, romantike e liridashëse. Pjesa më e madhe e kësaj letërsie u shkrua në vargun tetërrokësh të poezisë popullore, e ndihmoi letërsinë popullore, e veçanërisht lirikën, dhe e përgatiti rrugën për letërsinë e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Qysh në mesin e shekullit XIX u bë objekt i studimit i albanologëve në zë, themelues të albanistikës, si Hahni e të qerë.50
Duhet të vihet në dukje se përmes lidhjeve kulturore me Lindjen dhe me anë të veprave filozofike e shkencore në gjuhët orientale dhe në gjuhën shqipe, erdhën dhe u ngulitën motive të Lindjes në kulturën materiale e shpirtërore, në arkitekturë, në artet figurative aplikative, në veshmbathje, në artin muzikor, në kompletimin e shtëpisë, në kuzhinën shqiptare, në mirësjelljen shqiptare, në letërsinë popullore, në filozofinë shqiptare, me një fjalë, në jetën shqiptare. Këto motive universale të Lindjes, kulturës shqiptare në përgjithësi ia shtuan frymën demokratike, universale; i dhanë gjallëri, kolorit, frymë të re, e përtëritën dhe e pasuruan për t'u trajtuar, dje dhe sot, si margaritar midis kulturave të njëtrajtshme të kombëve evropiane. Rëndësia e kësaj begatie kulturore qëndron edhe në faktin se ajo në shumë aspekte u bë përcjellëse e jetës shqiptare edhe të shqiptarëve të krishterë, veçanarisht te laramanët dhe katolikët. Së këtejmi, feja islame nuk e varfëroi dhe as nuk e akulturëzoi kulturën shqiptare etnike, por e bëri për të q'eenë si një kopsht me Iule shumëngjyrëshe, siç do të thosha me gojën.e shumë romantikëve evropianë të shekullit XIX.51
Në gjirin e kulturës së re shqiptare, të periudhës së kombësisë, fenomeni i tolerancës fetare ndër shqiptarët do të bëhet tipar kombëtar dhe ndër hallkat në integrimin e ruajtjen e njësisë së kombit shqiptar në kushte të ekzistimit të tri feve. Realisht, nga mesi i shekullit XVIII, pjesa më e madhe e administratorëve shqiptarë, në viset shqiptare, do të udhëheqin politikë séparatiste shqiptare, në përgjithësi, të mjedisit të vet ndaj pushtetit qëndror të Stambollit. Këta qeveritarë vendas në Islam shihnin edhe platformën e mundshme politike për bashkimin e Shqipërisë së ndarë në njësi administrative osmane dhe për lirinë e saj. Programi politik i luftës për çlirim kombëtar i këtyre pionierëve të rilindjes politike të Shqipërisë mbështetej në traditën shqiptare të luftës çlirimtare vëllazërore midis shqiptarëve të feve të ndryshme dhe posaçërisht ne epokën e lavdishme skënderbejane, sikurse paraardhësit e tyre të periudhës së rilindjes e të humanizmit.52 Madje, se paku nga periudha e qeveritarëve arsimues nga dera e Bushatasve dhe e Tepelenasit shtresat e larta dhe masat shqiptare islame e bartën peshën e luftës për bashkimin dhe çlirimin kombëtar të popullit shqiptar dhe të Shqipërisë nga robëria osmano-turke. Ideologët që dolën nga kjo masë, ata të periudhës së filleve të Rilindjes dhe të mëvonshmit, bashkimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve me fe të ndryshme do të mbështesin fuqimisht në porositë dhe këshillat urdhëruese të Kur'anit: Edhe Zoti ynë edhe Zoti juaj është një dhe Atij i përulemi', pra, 'Juve feja juaj, kurse mua feja ime!53
Të konstatojmë edhe këtë: Bushatasit dhe Tepelenasit, me politikën e tyre shqiptare rilindase, i vunë themelet shoqërisë shqiptare pluraliste fetare moderne, thënë kushtimisht, o.borret e tyre qeveritare janë bërthama të akademive shqiptare, në të cilat u kultivua tipari i tolerancës fetare shqiptare në interes të luftës për çlirimin kombëtar, të unitetit pluralist fetar shqiptar rreth unitetit të Shqipërisë. Përvoja e tyre do të bëhet mësim për gjeneratat e reja, për ideologët e kombit shqiptar të periudhës së Rilindjes. Lufta e amzës shqiptare muslimane që rreth vetes të lidhte fuqimisht dhe përjetësisht pjesët shqiptare ortodokse dhe katolike, pa ua prekur traditën fetare, zgjati më shumë se një shekull, aq sa ka zgjatur periudha e luftës për kurorëzimin e kërkesave të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare.54 Kjo përpjekje shqiptare vazhdimisht, dinakërisht dhe përgjakshëm u minua dhe u pengua nga kisha ortodokse serbe, greke, bullgare e pjesërisht edhe ajo katolike, si dhe nga qarqet politike, shtetërore, shkencore e publicistike antiislame dhe antishqiptare ballkanike dhe evropiane. Dhe, pse të mos thuhet qartë, faktori politik i jashtëm me ndërhyrje të herëpashershme nga fillimi i shekullit XVII dhe me ndërhyrje sistematike nga fundi i shekullit XVIII, Islamit ia preu rrugën që të bëhej fe gjithëshqiptare dhe platformë politike kombëtare ngjashmërisht me skizmën ortodokse svetisaviane te serbët ortodokse bizantine te grekët, ekzarkiste ortodokse te bullgarët, katolike te kroatët, etj.55
Megjithatë, roli i Islamit si fe e rreth 88% të shqiptarëve në trojet e Shqipërisë Etnike, në luftën e pandërprerë për unitet kombëtar, për bashkimin e Shqipërisë dhe për çlirimin e popullit shqiptar dhe, mbi të gjitha, për ruajqen e tërësisë së Shqipërisë Etnike nga ekspansioni pushtues i fqinjëve ortodoksë e katolikë, ishte i paluhatur dhe vendimtar. Për këtë fakt, përpos burimeve historike të prejardhjes evropiane e të Lindjes, është dëshmi tradita popullore historike, kënga historike shqiptare.56
Të thuhet edhe kjo: Falë tolerancës fetare të shumicës mulsimane, do të dështojnë të gjitha përpjekjet e qarqeve kishtare e politike antishqiptare ballkanike e evropiane për të shkaktuar luftë fetare në Shqipëri, mynxyrat që i përjetoi Evropa e krishterë dhe Lindja.57
Duke përfunduar, le të më lejohet t'u qasem shkurtimisht disa tezave publicistike për qënien katolike paraislame të shqiptarëve muslimanë dhe për nevojën e kthimit të tyre në katolicizëm pra, në kulturë të krishterë, si kusht për të gëzuar përkrahje të Evropës për pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe për bashkimin e Shqipërisë së copëtuar më 1913 (!?!).58
Teza se shqiptarët muslimanë kanë qënë të gjithë të krishterë nuk ka mbështetje as burimore, as etnografike, as arkeologjike, as kulturore. Kjo tezë fillimisht ishte shtruar nga kisha ortodokse serbe e greke dhe kishte për qëllim që viset e Arbërisë mesjetare katolike t'i tregonte për djep të popullit shqiptar, i cili gjoja më vonë, me anë të ekspansionit islam, të ketë vërshuar në Kosovë e gjetkë në viset e Dardanisë dhe të Maqedonisë, në djepin e kulturës serbe dhe të shtetit serb!? Kisha greke shqiptarët ortodoksë i konsideronte puro grekë!? Po, shkenca e bazuar në argumente nuk i pranon as njërën as tezën qetër.59
Të gjitha të dhënat flasin se islamizimi në kulturën shqiptare nuk ka mundësi të konsiderohet si një incident kalimtar. Një kulturë me traditë gjashtëshekullore e një komb me mbi 88% muslimanë nuk është aksident !?60
Atyre që kërkojnë një rikthim e një 'rirreshtim' të shqiptarëve muslimanë 'në kulturën e krishterë, për një kthim në rrënjën katolike (!?!), ua rikujtoj tregimin popullor më të shkurtër dhe më të thellë që e di profesor Anton Ceta: Burri e thirri gruen: Oj grue, ku je !? Përtej djepit! - Përtej djepit, përtej detit! - ia priti burri!61
Shkurt, thirrja pa mbulesë për shkurorëzim nga islami, për një fe të re, është anakronike. Mendoj se kanë perënduar kohët mesjetare të feve. Së fundi, ç'të bëjmë me shqiptarët ortodoksë që janë tre herë më shumë se ato katolikë? T'ua falim grekëve?! Më në fund ta pyesim, veten ose të konsultojmë historinë shqiptare: C'u sollën shqiptarëve të krishterë krynegrilet e nxitura nga Evropa e krishterë në shekujt XV-XVII?62 C'fitoi Kara Mahmut pashë Bushati dhe veçanërisht Ali pashë Tepelena që i ofronin Evropës së krishterë ndërrimin e fesë vetëm për të fituar përkrahjen për bashkimin dhe çlirimin e Shqipërisë ?63 Dhe, a kemi ndonjë garanci evropiane e botërore të krishterë se vërtetë do të çliroheshim dhe do të bashkoheshim në Shqipërinë Etnike, nëse rirreshtohemi në rrënjë, në kulturën e krishterë, në katolicizëm? Duke u mbështetur mbi përvojën historike të popullit tonë fuqimisht mendoj se shumësia e feve në Shqipërinë etnike është fat historik që nuk mund të zhbëhet dhe kjo dukuri unikale nuk duhet shikuar edhe më tutje si plagë për të ardhrnen e kombit shqiptar, por të shikohet si pasuri e freski kulturore dhe si përparësi që ndihmon afrimin e popullit shqiptar pa paragjykime me popujt e qerë me fe të ndryshme.64
Ajo që është e duhet të jetë për jetë të jetëve parësore është: shkencëtarët, publicistët, letrarët, artistët, hoxhallarët, priftërinjtë, mësuesit, me një fjalë, forcat mendore kombëtare, duhet të ushtrojnë ndikim të vazhdueshëm për ruajtjen e tiparit shqiptar të tolerancës fetate si kusht për ruajtjen e unitetit kombëtar mbi parimet filozofike rilindase të Bushatasve e të Tepelenasit, të Hoxhë Tahsinit, të Pashko Vasës e të Thimi Mitkos: Paqë të sigurtë midis feve në Shqipëri, vëllazërim të vërtetë midis shqiptarëve të feve të ndryshme, unitetit të Shqipërisë mbi bazë të njësisë së gjuhës së bashkuar, të kulturës dhe të njësisë etnokulturore e politike kombëtare.65 Me fjalët e At Anton Harapit do të thoshim: tolerancë fetare, tolerancë shoqërore dhe tolerancë politike.66
Marrë nga: Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët, simpozium ndërkombëtar, Prishtinë, 1995. 
REFERENCA 
1. Gjërësisht, Mithridates oder algemaine Sprachenkunde 11, Berlin 1809; Allgemaine Encyclopâdie der Wissenschaften un Ktinste, 11, Leipzig 1818; G.Ancey, Memoire sur l'Albanais dans le Mith grec, Paris 1914: Opsta Enciklopedija Larouse, T.1, Beograd, 1971, 474-562; M.Jugoviç, Opsta istorija stari vek, Beograd, 1952, 135-144; Refonna protestasse dhe katolike, Kisha dhe historia e saj, VII, Ferizaj-Zafreb, 1982; Sveti Sava: Beseda ose pravoj veri. Sveti liznjatije Bogonosac. Poslanice, Beograd, 1991; F.Rahman, Duh islama, Beograd, 1983; N.Srnailagiç, Klasiçna kultura Islama, 1 Teolouija, Filozofija, Znanost, Zagreb, 1973, Ilirët dhe Iliria te autorët e antikë, Tiranë 1965: Vizantiski izvori za istoriju naroda Jugoslavije, T.1, Beograd, 1955: V.Zamarovsky, Heronjtë e miteve antike, Prishtinë, 1985; S. Baliç, Kultura Bosnjaka, Muslimanska komponenta, Vien 1973; Z. Dani'man, Koçi Bey risalesi, Ankara, 1985, s I.D.Mitroviç, Ponovo studiji Dr. Nikse Stançica: Hrvatska nacionala ideologija preporodnoga pokreta u Daimaciii (Mihovil Pavlinoviç i njegov krug do 1869), Zagreb 1980, 41-143: M.Gros, Historijska znanost, Razvoj, oblik, smjerovi, Zagreb, 1976, 83-92; M.Xhaxhiu, Në rrucën për te pellazgët, Drita, nr.28, Tiranë, 13.VII.1986, 10. 
2. Gjërësisht, Historia e popullit shqiptar, I, Prishtinë, 1969; M.Barleti, Historia e jetës dhe e veprës së Skënderbeut, Tiranë, 1964; Jireçek-Radoniç, Istorija srba, II, Beograd, 1952; M.Shufflay, Serbët dhe shqiptarët, Prishtinë, 1968; Gaspër Gjini, Skopska-Prizrenka biskupija kroz stoljeça, Zagreb, 1986. 
3. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989; Shkaqet e kalimit në Islam të shqiptarëve, Përparimi, nr.2 Prishtinë, 1991, 185-228. 
4. Shih, Simpoziumi Ndërkombëtar, Drita Islame, nr. 42, Prishtinë, 1992, 36. 
5. Shih gjërësisht kumtesat në këtë përmbledhje; M.Pirraku,Roli i Islamit në integrimin dhe ruajtjen e kombit shqiptar dhe tërësisë së Shqipërisë etnike, Hëna e Re, nr. 43, Shkup,1992,18-19. 
6. Shih për krahasim: Historia e popullit shqiptar 1, Prishtinë, 1969; Istorija naroda Jugosllavije, 1, Beograd, 1950; J. Von Hammer, Historija, turskog (osmanskog) carstva, 1, 2, 3, Zagreb, 1979: 1. Djuriç Sumrak Vizantije, (Vreme Jovana VIII Paleologa), Beograd, 1984. 
7. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989; St. Novakoviç, Srbi i Turci (Od kraja XVIII veka do poçetka XX veka», Beograd, 1979; Postanak i razvoj srpske nacije, Beograd, 1979; S. Borkoviç, 0 postanku i razvoju cmogorske nacije, Titograd, 1974. 
8. Gjërësisht, V. Vllahoviq, Revolucioni dhe krijimtaria, Prishtinë, 1975; Istorija crkve Starozavetne i Novozavetne srednje Skole, Beograd, 1885, 4-104; N.V. Gogolj, Razmatranie bozanstvene liturgije, Zemun, 1981, 9-112, R. Joviç, Crka i setke, Negotin. o. v. b., 3-25; P.Malaj, Djelovanje franjevaca dubrovaçke provincije medju albanskim katolicima, samostan Mali braçe u Dubrovniku, Zagreb, 1985, 223-255; J. Cvijiç, Balkansko poluostrovo, 1, 11, Beograd, 1960; Alba Lima, Kostandin Balsiç (1392-1402). Jistorijski roman u tri dijela, Zagreb, 1920; M. Zeço, Viset shqiptare në kronikën politike të Efremit, Drita, nr.32, Tiranë, 1986. VIH,10: I. Zamputi, Në emër të lirisë përballë sulitanit dhe perandorit, Drita, nr.28, Tiranë, 10. VII, 1988. 
9. Shih M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989; Islami dhe muslimanët në Ballkan, Hëna e Re, nr.27, 12-18, Shkup VI-VII, 1991, 8; Roli i Islamit në integrimin e Shqipërisë dhe të kombit shqiptar, Hëna e Re, mirë.48, 15.11.1993, 18; nr. 49, 1, Ill. 1993, 18; Roli i islamit në integrimin dhe ruajtjen e kombit shqiptar dhe të tërësisë së Shqipërisë etnike, Hëna e Re, nr. 43, Tetor 1992, 18-19. 
10. Gjërësisht, Historia e popullit shqiptar 1, Prishtinë, 1969; Istorija naroda Jugoslavije, 1, Il, Beograd, 1950, 1953; I. Zamputi, Relacione mbi gjëndjen e Shqipërisë Veriore dhe të Mesme në shekullin XVII (vell. 1, 1610-1634), Tiranë, 1963; Vëll. Il, 1634-1650, Tiranë, 1965; Gaspër Gjini, Skopsko-prizrenska kroz stoljeca, Zagreb, 1986; Simpoziumi për Skenerbeun (9-12 maj 1968), Prishtinë, 1969. 
11. Zamputi, Relacione 1, II; Thekse të posaçme në këtë drejtim nga Don Lush Gjergji, në Simpoziumin Shqiptarët dhe Evropa dje dhe sot, 23 maj 1991; Po aty, Engjëll Sedaj, dt.25.V.1991; Ismail Kadare në intervistat e tij gjatë viteve 1991 1993. 
41. Po aty; Si shën. 36; Një korçar (i krishterë), duke u folur për rëndësinë e islamit ndër shqiptarët, shkroi me 1900 se shqiptarët musliman e bartën barrën e ekzistencës kombëtare të shqiptarëve dhe të shqipërise: "S'janë vallë muslimanët shqiptarë që mbajtën në këmbë gjer më sot ato zakone të të vjetërve tanë që çuditën botën?! S'është e vërtetë se pa muslimanët, të cilët besa i bëri të largohen nga të tjerët, nga kaurët, do të ishin që shumë shuar e harruar këto zakone?! Të mos ishin këta tradhëtarë të fesë, si thonë ca tradhëtarë të mëmëdheut, Shqipëria nuk do të ishte aq e madhe sa është sot, do të ishte përgjysëm, një e katërka nga shkaku i Shqehvet (Sllavi) që na kishin pllakosur gjer në kërthizë të Shqipërisë ). Muslimanët shqiptarë vunë frenë përhapjes së detit shqah (... të me nepet leje të thomë se Shqipëria e poshtme në gjendet sot e pandarë nga trupi i Shqipërisë, kjo gjë detyrohet gjithë muslimanëve shqiptarë (... ). ata që pushtuan islai-nizmin, muslimanët e sotëm janë që apin Epirit karakter shqiptar (Kalendar Kombëtar, Mot'i gjatë, Sofje, 1902, 61-72). 
42. Gjërësisht, Onomastika e Kosovës, Simpozium i mbajtur më 25-27 shkurt 1977, Prishtinë, 1979; Simpoziumi për Skënderbeun, Prishtinë, 1969; S.Pulaha, Popullsia e Kosovës në shekullin XV dhe XVI, Tiranë, 1984; Pesëdhjetë vjetori i 28 Nëntorit shqiptar, Izmir, 1968, 10; Eqrem Telhaj: Vetë Skënderbeu, shprehja më e bukur dhe më shkëlqyer e racës sonë, u rrit, u përgatit, u forcua në shkollën osmane dhe në shpirtin e fortë luftarak të kësai shkolle dhe të asaj kohë të ndritur ... Dalja e ushtrive të sulltanit në Ballkan e ndaloi përparimin sllav, kurse shqiptarët filluan të rimëkëmben në fillim të sliekullit XVI kur hynë në një radhë me turqit, fituan shumë të drejta, sidomos kur përqafuan vullnetarisht fenë islame. Duke hyrë në besimin e ri, shqiptari u largua më tepër nga sllavi, ndërroi fenë, por shpëtoi fisin. Sikur të mos kish ndërhyrë me kohë fuqia e Perandorisë Osmane, sot në Kosovë , në Dibër dhe në Maqedoninë shqiptare do të kish mbetur vetëm një pakicë shqiptarësh në proces të shpejtë sllavizimi. Veçanërisht minaretë e Kosovës - që sot (vitin 1943, kur ishte arritur bashkimi i Shqipërisë etnike - MP) nuk ka më shkak të lozin një rol politik dhe kombëtar - një kohë kanë qënë mburojat e Shqipërisë, fortesa të pathyeshme për mbrojtjen e rodit arbëresh; prandaj, duhet (pavarësisht nga rëndësia që kanë edhe sot në lëmën fetare dhe etnofilozofike) që, shqiptarët të çdo besimi, t'i nderojnë dhe t'i konsiderojnë si monumente kombëtare. Edhe për këtë shkak 500 vjet jete me Dovletin nuk rënduan mbi Shqipërinë ashtu siç rënduan mbi të tjerët kombe të Perandorisë. Gjatë kësaj kohë shqiptari ka mbetur pjesërisht i lirë, ka patur edhe privilegje; nuk ka paguar rregullisht taksa, nuk ka bërë rregullisht shërbim ushtarak (ose e ka bërë kur ia ka dashur qejfi si vullnetar), nuk ka toleruar padrejtësi dhe nuk ka duruar zgjedhën e Valiut dhe të Pashait... (Ne dhe Turqia, Kosova, Nr. 15, Tiranë, 19.Xll. 1943). 
43. Qjërësisht, Udhëpërshkrues evropianë në tokat shqiptare, Dituria, Tiranë, për vitet 1927, 1928 dhe 1929; M. Pirraku, Kultura Kombëtar Shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit; Kalendari Kombiar, Sofje, 1902; Les albanai musulmans, UAlbanie, nr. 2, Lausanne, I.X. 1915; Kosova, nr, 15, Tiranë, 19.XH. 1943. 
44. Gjërësisht, si në shënimet 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43; Shqiptarët gjatë këtyre shekujve të fundit kanë zënë vende me rëndësi në gji të perandorisë,; janë bërë nëpunësa, oficera, diplomate, sadrazema. Shqiptari nuk ka qënë i robëruar, ay nuk ka qënë i sunduar por ka sunduar, ka qeverisur me zotësinë e tij popuj që jetonin në suazën e Perandorisë, të asaj perandorie që fillonte në Danub dhe mbaronte në Aden dhe në Tunizi (... ). Mund të shqojmë edhe se, në qoftë se pushtimi dhe më vonë sundimi turk i hoqën popullit shqiptar pjesërisht lirinë e vet, në anën tjetër ai i ka ndihmuar të ruajnë individualitetin e tij kombëtar prej rrezikut të asimilinùt sllav (... ) - Eqrem Telhaj, Ne dhe Turqia, Kosova, nr. 15, Tiranë, 19.XII. 1943. 
45. Po aty; Muslimanët shqiptarë janë të parët që hartuan e përpunuan programet dhe Levizjet Kombëtare. Këta nuk i bënë këto për interesa të veta personale, përkundrazi, këta ishin njerëz me pozita të larta në shoqëri, me respekt të madh dhe të cilët rrezikonin çdo gjë që kishin. Shqipëria i dha Perandorisë Osmane 24 vezirë të lartë (38 sipas Kosova, 19.XII.1943) -M.R), një tufë gjeneralësh dhe burra shtetërorë pa numëruar mijëra funksionarë të lartë të të gjitha degëve të administratës. Vetëm nga Cuperlitë ishin pesë vezirë të lartë deri te Ferid Pasha, e gjenerali Rexhep Pasha e shumë të tjerë. Të gjithë këta burra të njohur me kreni e quanin veten shqiptarë dhe në mesin e bashkëatdhetarëve e flitnin gjuhën kombëtare dhe nuk hiqnin nga mendja shtetin e tyre kombëtar. Këta shqiptarë me emër, pa marrë parasysh se cili ishte, të cilësdo hierarki administrative apo ushtarake, nuk shihnin ndonjë prespektivë pa emancipimin kombëtar dhe shtetin. Këta shqiptarë duke studiuar historine e huaj mësuan ta duan kombin e vet. Këta janë farkëtuesit e nacionalizmit shqiptar... (Shqipërim i lirë nga artikulli Les albanais Lausanne, I.X. 1915). 
46. Gjërësisht, Dh.S. Shuteriqi, Shkrimet shqipe në viset 1332-1850, Prishtinë, 1978; Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (1555), I, H, Prishtinë, 1985; Budi, Poezi 1618-1621, Prishtinë, 1986; P.Bogdani, Ceta e Profetëve 1, Prishtinë, 1990; M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë 1989. 
47. Gjërësisht, si nën 46; 0. Myderrizi, Letërsia shqipe me alfabet arab, Buletin për shkencat shoqërore, II, Tiranë, 1955; IH1956; Tekstet e vjetra shqip me alfabetin arab, Konferenca e parë e Studimeve Albanologjike, Tiranë 1965; Arif Gjyli, Zenel Bastari vjershëtari i gjysmës së parë të shekullit XIX, BUSH, SSH, I, Tiranë, 1961; H. Kalesi, Albanskaalhamiado knjizevnost, Prillozi za Orjentalnu filologiju, XVI-XVH 1967/68, Saraievë, 1970; Prilog poznavanju arbanaske knjizevnosti iz vremena preporoda, godisnjak Balkanoloskog instituts, I, Sarajevë, 1957; Arbanaska knjizëvenost na arapskom alfabetu, GBI, 1, Sarajevë, 1956; Neki problenii izuçavanja kultume istorije pologa za vreme turskog perioda, Bigorski sabori. 177-189. 
48. Shih, Historia e letërsisë shqipe që nga fillimet deri te Lufta Nacionalçhrimtare, Tiranë 1983; M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare; Disa mendime rreth filleve të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, Cështje të studimëeve albanologjike, II, Prishtinë, 1987. 
49. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Gjurmë të veprimtarisë letrare shqipe me alfabet arab në Kosovë, Dituria, nr.1-2, Prishtinë, 1978; Giurmë të shkrimit shqip me alfabet arab në Kosovë (U). Gjurnùme albanologjike, SSHF, IX-1979, Prishtinë, 1980; Gjurmë të shkrimit shqip me alfabet arab në Kosovë (11), Gjurtnime albanologjike, SSHF, IX-1979, Prishtinë, 1980; Gjurrnë të shkrimit shqip me alfabet arab në Kosovë (111). Gjurmime albanologjike, SSHF, IX-1979, Prishtinë, 1980; M.Hysa, Tri pyetje kontestuese nga letërsia e vjetër, Fjala, nr. 9, Prishtinë, I.V.1986; Vepra poetike e Nazim Frakullës, Fjala, nr. 13, 14, 15, Prishtinë; Koncepti islam në poemën Erveheja të Muhammed Kyçykut, Dituria Islame, nr. 50, Prishtinë, 1993; N.Krasniqi, Vepra Ilahi shqip e Hysejn Nexhatiut, Dituria Islame, nr. 48, Prishtinë, 1993. 
50. Shih, J.G. von Hahn, Albanesische studien, 11, Jena, 1854, 123-150-, si shënimet nën 46,47, 48, 49. 
51. Gjërësisht, Dituria, Tiranë, për vitet 1927, 1928 dhe 1929, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989; Islami, megjithatë, është paqe dhe jo dhunë!, Kosovarja, nr. 16, Prishtinë, Prill 1991, 4; E vërteta për të vërtetat, Bujku, Prishtinë, 4.1.1991; Bujku, 7.I.1991, fq.7; Insinuatë me pasoja politike, Buiku, Prishtinë, 15.VI.1993, 6, Marketing pseudopublicistik?, Bujku, Prishtinë, 25.Vl. 1993. 
52. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare; Shkaqet e kalimit në Islam të shqiptarëve, Përparimi., 2/1991; Kalendari Kombtar, Sofje, 1902; 12AIbani, Lausanne, I.X.1915; Tiranë, 19.XH.1943. 
53. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare; Th. ndërmjet muslimanëve dhe të krishterëve shqiptarë nuk ekziston kurrfarë antagonizmi, edhe kjo ka vazhduar me breza të tërë. Faktori i bësimit nuk ka qënë shkak për ndasi në mes tyre (Povijesti Islama, Sarajevë, 1899, 215); Kultura Islame, nr. 1, Tiranë, 1943-1 R.M della Rocca, Nazione e religions in Albania (1920-1944), Bologna, 1990; G.Jaray, Au jeune royaume d'Almabie, Paris, 1914. 
54. S.N.Naçi, Pashallëku i Shkodrës nën sundimin e Bushatllinjve, Tiranë, 1964; Përtëritja e Pashallëkut të Shkodrës nën qeverisjen e Ibrahim Pashë Bushatit dhe karakterin e saj, Studime Historike, 1, Tiranë, 1983; Udhëpërshkruesit evropianë në Shqipëri, në Dituria, Tiranë, për vitet 1927, 1928, 1929; M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989, 253290. 
55. Po aty; Shkaqet e kalimit në Islam, në Përparimi, 2/1991. 
56. Gjërësisht, Y.Jaka, Lidhjet letrare shqiptaro-frënge, Prishtinë, 1979; Srpske narode novine, Pesna, 9.I. 1844; Ipirotiqi estia, Janinë, 1967; P. V. Prenushi, Visari Komtar I, Kângë popullore blâ i parë. Kângë popullore gegnishte, Sarajevë, 1911; Th.Mitko, Bleta shqyptare, Vjenë, 1924; K.Taipi, Zâna popullore (Këngë popullore), Volumi I, Shkodër, 1993-, Rev. Dituria, Tiranë, 1927, 1928, 1929. 
57. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare dhe shkrimet e tjera të cituara më sipër. 
58. Gjërësisht, M.Pirraku; Përgjegjësia për fjalën e shkruar, Dituria Islame, nr. 37, Maj 1922, 20-22. 
59. M.Pirraku, Shtypi dhe diplomacia serbe kundër bashkimit kombëtar shqiptar dhe tërësisë së Shqipërisë etnike në periudhën e Aleancës Ballkanike, Simpoziumi 80 vjetori i Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 24-25 nëntor 1992. Botuar në Flaka e vllazërimit, Shkup. 9-23.XII.1992; Demistifikimi i paragjykimit: Kosova është zemra e Serbisë!, Gjurmime albanologjike SSHH 22-1992, Prishtinë, 1994. 
60. Koncepte që i hodhi në shtypin frëng shkrimtari Ismail Kadare më 1991-1993 dhe të përvetësuara verbërisht nga shkrimtarët e cazetarët Teki Dervishi dhe Rushit Ramaboja. Shih Drita Islame, 37/1992. Këtë lojë e luan edhe dr.Zekeria Cana në Bujku, 24 e 25.XII. 1993. 
61. E shënova me 14 tetor 1992. 
62. Shih tërësisht, Historia e Shqipërisë, 1, Tiranë, 1984; gj S.Ptilaha, Qëndresa e popullit shqiptar kundër sundimit osman nga shekulli XVI deri në fillim të shekullit XVIII (Dokumente osmane), Tiranë, 1978; S.Rizaj, Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII, Prishtinë, 1982; R.Ismaili, Hyrje në veprën e Budit, Poezi (16181621), Prishtinë, 1986; Simpoziumi për Skënderbeun, Prishtinë, 1969. 
63. Gjërësisht., D.N.Nikaj, Historia e Shcypniis ç'me fillesë e deri më kohë kur ka ra në dorë të Turkut, Bruksel, 1902; S.N.Naçi, Pashallëku i Shkodrës nën sundimin e Bushatllinjve (1757-1796), Tiranë, 1964; M.Pirraku, Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, Prishtinë, 1989, fq. 175-346. 
64. Shih gjërësisht, M.Pirraku, shkrimet e botuara në Hëna e Re, Kosovarja, Bujku, Dituria Islame, të cituara në këtë studim. 
65. Teksti i këtij kooreferati, pa fusnota, u botua në Hëna e Re, nr. 48 dhe 49/1993. 
66. Cështja e elementeve shqiptare në Shqipëri, Bujku, 7, 9 janar 1995

----------


## Jesushaus

Gjithe ato qe keni shkruar jane pjese e propagandes serbe, per ta nxjerre Shqiperine vend islamik ne sy te botes perendimore. Te gjithe e dime qe patriotet me te medhej ne mesjete jane katolike ose orthodokse, qe u vrane nga turku e serbi e u helmuan nga greket. 
Historia flet ndryshe per kthimin e shqiptareve ne myslimane. Flet sesi turku i piqte femijet ne hell qe te nderronin fene. Flet gjithashtu sesi shqiptaret me mire hidheshin ne humnere sesa te pranonin fene aziatike. Dhe mos harro se pothuajse gjysma e popullsise shqiptare u vra ose u shperngul ne itali e ne vende te tjera. Nepermjat turkut krahina te tera si p.sh. Novi Pazari, nje pjese e Himares e shume krahina te greqise e humben gjuhen shqipe, u zhduken fise te tera sic ishte fisi i suljoteve. Te gjitha gjuhet ishin te lejuara ne kohen e turqise, pervec ...shqipes.

----------


## iliria e para

1)Mendimi im eshte se feja vetem ngatrron besimin tek Zoti.
2)Feja eshte mjet manipulimi me te varferit qe skan me shprese ne kete jete dhe vetem shpersojne ne ndihem nga e panjoihura.
3)Feja eshte e mire vetem per prifterinje e hoxhallare dhe per ata
qe duan te fshehin poshtersine pas religjionit.
4)Feja do te lene kombin tone prapa botes dhe do ta shendrroje ne nje shtet te formes -lindja e mesme-(shifni cpo ngjan ne tokat 
shqipetare!

----------


## Brave man

Feja islame u imponua ne shqiperi per zhdukjen e saj si komb.Me njesimin qe bente perandoria turke midis fese dhe kombesise shqiptaret quheshin turq.
Dhe nje gje per jesushausin patriotet shqiptare nuk ishin as myslimane,as katolike e as ortodokse ata ishin SHQIPTARE.Por kete ti nuk e kupton dot.

----------


## Acid_Burn

eh more lepurushe more lepurushe. xhaxhi ka fol me dhjetra si puna juj nejse... 
pergjigja ime per ju eshte kjo . flitni cfare te doni vetem me nje kusht kur te shkruni dicka mos harroni te referoheni diku. e keni vene re se ku jane referencat e mia shkoni hapini ata libra nese doni vertet te mesoni te certeten. ju flisni per historine ashtu si ju ka mesu xhaxhi enver. 
tjetra -- doni apo nuk doni ju Shqiperia dhe viset shqiptare ne pergjithesi dhe po ashtu shqiptaret e diaspores i takojne besimit ISLAM hapini mire gavat ISLAM dhe nese sot dikush i thote vetes musliman nuk e ben as se ja ka friken turkut e as dikujt tjeter. mos harroni se ka prej atyre qe nga sulejman jane bere sotir qe i thone vetes ortodokse dhe neser greke se efendikoji ja ka bo rrup sup. 
tjeter here behuni me akademik dhe na tregoni edhe se ku i merrni keto informacione "bombastike"

----------


## Anton

Nuk na mbetet vec te therrasim:

Rrofte pushtimi turk e mallkuar Gjergj Kastrioti!

O te mjere !

Islami ka beri shqiptare.

Ashtu Abdulla eshte emer tipik shqiptar.

Si more mohoni pushtimin 500 vjecar.

Abdullai i hapi shkollat shqip?

Pse nuk u kerkua pavaresi qe ne 1878 por u njoft autoriteti i sulltanit ?

Islamin shqiptaret e perqafuan nga shpata e jo nga qefi.

Turqeve iu deshen 4 shekuj per kete.

Degjoni flisni per fe apo per besim , por mos hajdeni e na fallsifikoni historine kombetare se nuk ju lejon kush.

Dhe lepurush apo ketrush nuk ke te drejte ti drejtohesh kerkujt.

----------


## mesues

I ke vene vertete nje emer te pershtatshem vetes. Ti qe guxon te quash te tjeret lepurushe , nuk ma do mendja se gjithe ato qe ke shkruar i ke pasur nga mendja jote (shpresoj). Besoj se ke kopjuar pike per pike ndonje liber te shquar te shkruar ne shpelle nen driten e kandilit. 
Ne rast se i ke pasur nga mendja jote, atehere fatkeqesia qe te ka rene mbi koke qenka e dyfishte. JO VETEM I SHERBEN FUQIVE QE BANOJNE NE SHPELLA ,POR I JE KUNDERVENE DHE KOMBIT TEND DUKE I HEDHUR BALTE HISTORISE DHE GJAKUT TE DERDHUR NGA PARAARDHESIT E TU.

Nuk eshte habi qe Shqiperia vazhdon te konsiderohet si nje dele e zeze ne mes te Evropes. Ne kemi marre furcen ne dore dhe po ngjyrosim veten.

----------


## Acid_Burn

o ti qe i ke thon vetes mesus dhe ai qe me shurdhon me patriotizem kafenesh me emrin anton a ku di une nejse 
ju nuk merrkeki vesh ... po hapini more gavat edhe shikoni se kush i ka thene keto lexojini te pakten gjysmen e atyre qe kam lexu une dhe sillni si kundraargument cerekun ateher po do debatoja verte me ju dhe jo vetem me ju por me te gjithe forumin.
edhe sa per informacion i shtuquajturi mesues edhe jezusi ne shpelle ka lind me duket.

----------


## Anton

Rrofte turku qe na beri Komb!


Ka lexuar ky thote.

E ke lexuar 

Marin Barletin?

Apo dhe ai satanist?

A jo, heretik si kadareja harrova!

----------


## iliria e para

Referime me te mira nuk se te shifesh trojet etnike sot.
Pas shkon edhe shef boten arabe,aty ndalesh dhe mendon:
ja se ka na erdhi ne kjo.

Referenca!!!!!!!!!!!
O acid sulfurik a cfare je a je i verbet?

----------


## i krishteri

Acid dua te te them nje fjale te urte nga "fjalet e urta te Bibles" :  " Kush mendon se di diçka atehere nuk di asgje"!!!

Ketu thote per ata qe mendojne se dine "diçka" edhe jane te pa ditur por per ata qe mendojne se dine "gjithçka"... si ju vete halli?

----------


## Acid_Burn

ju lexoni akoma historine e xhaxhit enver ... shkoni more hulumtoni mire se nuk jeni kurkun. ti i krishteri brockullat qe thu i ke si pasoje e rrotullimit rreth boshtit qe nuk e di ku eshte made in Ti antonio nuk e din se cfare dmth komb po vazhdoni kerkoni me vjen mire qe e paske lexu Barletin ehd ju te te tjeret Kadaren keshtu vazhdoni.....

----------


## Seminarist

Une vete nuk kam per tu munduar te sjelle fakte pro apo kundra karshi asaj qe thote acid-,por do te perpiqem te jap mendimin tim me ato qe kam lexuar.
Se pari,eshte fatkeqesi qe periudhat e pushtimit,sidomos ne mesjete,e gjeten popullin shqipetar nga me te papergatiturit ne ballkan.Mos harroni se jemi te vetem,as greke e as sllave.Superfuqia e asaj kohe,perandoria e bizantit fliste greqisht(filo+greke),e cila kur pa se e kish te pamundur te ndalonte dyndjet sllave nga Evropa qendrore,u dha lejen qe te vendoseshin ne pjesen e danubit e ma vone te kolonizonin the trevat ilire te Dalmacise,Malit te zi dhe Bosnjes.Dhe  kthimi i sllaveve ne ortodoksi ne shek.8 dhe 9-te i beri ata nje njesi etnike te fuqishme dhe shume shpejt ata fituan dhe pamvaresine fetare,duke patur nje Ungjill dhe meshe ne sllavonisht.Ndaluni pak,se kjo eshte nje arritje e pazakonte per ate kohe,kur Latinishtja dhe Greqishtja konsideroheshin ende si gjuhe te vetme te shenjta,legjitime ne Shkrimin e shenjte dhe Meshe.Keshtu qe kombi shqipetar ishte disi ma inferiori ne ballkan,pa nji shtet te forte te vetin dhe pa nje pamvartesi fetaro-kulturore,esenciale per ate kohe.Keshtu shpjegohet dhe fakti,qe sidomos prej shek.11-14e.r ne ishim vetem nje truall pushtimi i konkurimit te mbreterive serbo-bullgare,vec asaj Bizantine.Une them qe keto duhet te ken pase ndikim tek ajo pjese shqiptaresh,qe me ardhjen e turkut,mes interesash vetjake,duke mos e pare veten,as si greke meqe ishin ortodokse dhe duke qene kundra kercenimit serb,por edhe nga padija fetare rrane ne apostazi(mohuan fene).Dhe duhet pranu se turku dhe pse nje kasap aziatik,nen islam qe reformuar persa i perket te krishtereve,duke perdorur ne shume raste denjesisht respektin ndaj njerezve te Librit.Ndersa shqiptareve u afroi mundesine me kriju per here te pare nje njesi te vecante kulturore-fetare edhe etnike nen mbrojtjen e Fuqise me te madhe te asaj kohe,padyshim e mbikqyrur dhe me ndikime turke.
Por a eshte Turku nje dukuri shpetimtare per shqiperine e asaj kohe?Per mendimin tim hidhini nji shikim,qofte edhe sot ketij kombi pushtues dhe keni me pa qarte se ku e ka burimin arroganca,hajdutlleku,taraflleku etj,etj,etj ne shqiperi.
Me respekt Klodi

----------


## iliria e para

Fol sa te duesh fantazi.

Sa ke lexuar nuk di por paske lexuar vetem literature islamike.

Mos u  mundo te mohosh veten.Ktheju brezave dhe shiko se kush je?

Mos i ben te parte tu te rrotullohen ne varre nga ankethi se ata i kan luftuar "miqet e tu"

----------


## mesues

Po mundohem te te perfytyroj me fustan te bardhe dhe mjeker te zeze ,mundesisht kacurrele, sigurisht duke mos harruar dhe qeleshen te vene ne maje te kokes.
Te mungon vetem nje deve ose nje gamile qe ta quash veten me te vertete nje besimtar te devotshem.
Meqenese ne Shqiperi nuk ke mundesi te gjesh nje kafshe te tille ,te keshilloj ta porosisesh ne meke se ka mundesi te qelloje deve e shenjte.

----------


## Acid_Burn

duhet te pranoj se paske imagjinate shume te theksuar mesuesi. te jesh musliman nuk do te thote te vishesh si arab, dhe ecja me deve nuk ka shume dallim nga ecja me gomar. per te bere qefin po e porosis nje deve nga keto te australise se ju perngjajne me teper juve intelekuajve llfazan. do e provoj nese merrem vesh me te dmth kam shansa te merrem vesh dhe me ju ...
nejse se u zgjata shume. 
ti iliria e para mos u shqeteso per ankthet e mija se plakesh para kohe dhe sa i perket kthimit mbrapa nuk e kam te qarte ku ??? te pellazget ne shpella ???? 
mesohuni te beheni me akademike 100000 here po jua perseris nxirrmeni argumenta po ju pres. a nese vazhdoni te llomotitni fjale boshe dhe te enderroni me sy hapur po ju tregoj se nuk kam kohe te humb me te tille si ju.

----------


## iliria e para

Une spo te them te kthehesh aq larg per ta kuptuar origjinen,
kthehu vetem disa breza.Do te shifesh se i ofendon gjysherite tu.

----------


## Anton

Ore gjeni qenke mbi maksimumin e mundshem te IQ

Ca faktesh do ti ore:

500 vjet turqi nuk te mjaftojne?

Ne jemi i vetmi popull ne bote qe per hir te besimit lavderojme pushtimin me te ndyre e me te gjate qe patem.

Islami i solli Kombit shqiptar qe te ishte populli i fundit i Ballkanit qe mori pavaresine.

Apo nuk eshte e vertete?

Sa shkolla shqipe hapen turqit?

Si nuk vjen turp qe per hir te besimit doni ti thirrni hymne pushtimit.

Shqiptaret u islamizuam me force e jo nga qefi.

Keto jane faktet.

Shqiptaret e sotem nuk kane faj per kete, por kurre nuk duhet qe ata te hymnizojne pushtimin dhe te shtremberojne faktet historike per te justifikuar besimin.

----------


## Seminarist

Ore Acido qeke pak i habitshem ti!Qe ke sjelle artikullin ne te falenderojme dhe te kerkojme,qe te sjellesh te tjere nqs mundesh.Por nqs mesazhi qe do te japesh me kembengulje eshte humaniteti dhe dashuria turke ndaj shqipetarve?!Nalu beg,se ka hendek!
Eshte fatkeqesi qe nje pjese e shqipetarve vijne nga ato troje shqiptare,ku duan te jene shqipetare e turq ne nji kohe.Ketu ne i kemi kalu kto komplekse.Ndergjegja e shumices muslimane shqipetare e perbuz dhe e denon kohen e pushtimit turk,dhe ky eshte fakti me bindes historik.
Nqs ti do te thuash,se Islami(jo thjesht ai turk,por ne pergjithesi) ika dhene vlera shqiptarise,ketu ka mendime dhe opinione te ndryshme.
Une vete them,se nese ka ndonje vlere keti i dedikohen disa personave muslimane shqipetare dhe ndonji ideologjie te vecante.Se persa i perket asaj ideologjie ne kemi pas qene dhe ende rrezikohemi me e kthy Tiranen ne Teheran.Ku ku per mu!
Nuk kthehem ne ne Teheran!

----------


## Acid_Burn

akoma vazhdoni te flisni ne hava pa i mbeshtet ato qe thoni ne asnje burim shkencor ... me vjen keq per ju.

po mundohem te jem me i qarte. hidhini nje sy sot asaj qe quhet europe e bashkuar dhe globalizem. nuk asgje te keqe apo jo ? ashtu them dhe une. hehehe vetem se dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa. ah se mu kujtu tju tregoj se atij qe ju i thoni pushtimi me i gjate dhe i qelbur (ne mos gaboj keshtu shpreheni) shqiptaret i dhane per 500 vite 50 saderazeme - kryeministra - pothuajse te gjitha figurat madhore te kombit tone qe moren pjese ne shpalljen e pavarsise duke fillu prej Ismail Qemalit gezonin ofiqe te larta ne perandorine osmane. pashko vasa edhe pse pasha dhe governator i libanit te sotem mbeti ortodoks. nderkohe qe te mjeret ne vetem per te fitu nje vend pune si plenaxhi ne greqi duhet ta nderrojme edhe emrin edhe fene edhe kombesine. 
mundohuni ta shikoni ceshtjen ne kete kendveshtrim dhe besoj se do e kuptoni me mire ate qe kam dashur te them.

P.s
per mesusin -- ndoshta do e lej mjekren si ky pak me lart

----------

